# Garage band ios problem d'export



## Snoé (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai créer un morceau avec garage band avec mon iPad, et je n'arrive pas à le convertir en mp3 pour pouvoir l'envoyer, 
Pour info, je fais: option- partager--morceau, et là il me met que c'est impossible exporter le morceau
Merci d'avance !


----------



## USB09 (10 Mars 2020)

As-tu redémarrer l’appareil ?


----------



## Snoé (10 Mars 2020)

USB09 a dit:


> As-tu redémarrer l’appareil ?


Oui merci ça a marché, je penserais à ça en premier, la prochaine fois


----------

